# سؤال عن هندسة الالكترونيات والاتصالات



## MOHO0o0o (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

انا طالب في الصف الثالث ثانوي وناوي ادخل هندسة الكترونيات واتصالات 

فابغى اعرف ايش التخصص اللي لازم ادخلو في الجامعة والفرع؟؟:81:

وناوي ادرس في ماليزيا فبأي جامعة تنصحوني في هذا المجال ؟؟؟:81:

وشكرااااااااااا​


----------



## هنادي المحسن (31 مايو 2009)

وعليكم السلام
والله يا أخوي أنا ما أعرف عن ماليزيا

لكني أدرس في بريطانيا والتخصص اسمه electronics & communications engineering

ومدة الدراسة 3 سنين للبكالريوس وإذا حبيت تاخذ الماجستير لازم تدرس سنه رابعه

أتمنى إني ساعدتك وإن شاء الله الأخوان ما راح يقصرون


----------



## MOHO0o0o (31 مايو 2009)

هنادي المحسن قال:


> وعليكم السلام
> والله يا أخوي أنا ما أعرف عن ماليزيا
> 
> لكني أدرس في بريطانيا والتخصص اسمه electronics & communications engineering
> ...


 
مشكور 
بس كيف الدراسة صعبة ومملة ولا ممتعة ؟؟ :81:


----------



## هنادي المحسن (31 مايو 2009)

الصراحه الدراسه حسيتها صعبه في البدايه لأن ما كانت عندي خبرة في هالمجال

لكن بعد سنتين من الدراسه حبيت الخصص لأني وأخيرا فهمته !! 

في أول سنه درسنا أساسيات الكهربا والالكترونيات والاتصالات وكانت صعبه شوي لأن كمية المعلومات تكون كثيره

وفي ثاني سنه ركزنا على الالكترونيات وماده وحده بس كانت عن الاتصالات

والسنه الجايه إن شاء الله بنتخصص في الاتصالات

وأحلى مافي التخصص الدروس العمليه الصراحه جدا ممتعه
بس يبيلها طولة بال وصبر 

أنصحك تاخذ فكره عن التخصص في الصيف وتقرا كتب عن أساسيات الالكترونيات والاتصالات

وأنا بعد أقل من شهر إن شاء الله ناويه أكتب موضوع عن مشروعي لهذي السنه وكان يخص الالكترونيات بالذات

أتوقع انه بيعطيك فكره أوضح عن التخصص.. 

وبالتوفيق أخوي..


----------



## MOHO0o0o (31 مايو 2009)

هنادي المحسن قال:


> الصراحه الدراسه حسيتها صعبه في البدايه لأن ما كانت عندي خبرة في هالمجال





هنادي المحسن قال:


> لكن بعد سنتين من الدراسه حبيت الخصص لأني وأخيرا فهمته !! ​
> 
> في أول سنه درسنا أساسيات الكهربا والالكترونيات والاتصالات وكانت صعبه شوي لأن كمية المعلومات تكون كثيره​
> 
> ...


 

الف الف شكر على هذي المعلومات 

والله حاس نفسي ما حفهم شي فيها لان دراستي بالعربي

بس عندي كم سؤاال :81::81:​


ايش الجامعة اللي تدرسي فيها ؟
و هل هي جامعة ممتازة ؟​
و كم تكلفة الدراسة هناك ؟؟
وما هي المتطلبات للدراسة هناك (شهادات - قدرات .......) ؟؟​


----------



## mohtaseb (31 مايو 2009)

اسلام عليكم و رحمة الله :
تحيتي الك و اتمنى تنجح بحياتك , انا درست اتصالات ببلد عربي و بصراحة شرق ولا غرب هذا التخصص رهييييييييب

انا ما اشتغلت بتخصصي و السبب مو مني لكن هذا نصيبي بعض زملائ مثلي و بعضهم اشتغلوا بتخصصهم و بصميم الاتصالات و لكن كدراسة و الله العظيم انها علم قوي و جيد و جميل .


بالنسبة لماليزيا: في الاتصالات هم جماعة متطورين و شعب هادئ و مسلم و لغة التدريس بالانجليزية , يعني رح تدرس اتصالات و تتعلم انجليزي بشكل قوي كمان .

انت لا تبداء مباشرة , سافر قبل الفصل بست اشهر اعرف البلد اكتر و خذ كورسات تقوية بالانجليزي و على جميع الحالات الله يوفقك و خبرنا ايش بصير معك


----------



## MOHO0o0o (1 يونيو 2009)

mohtaseb قال:


> اسلام عليكم و رحمة الله :
> تحيتي الك و اتمنى تنجح بحياتك , انا درست اتصالات ببلد عربي و بصراحة شرق ولا غرب هذا التخصص رهييييييييب
> 
> انا ما اشتغلت بتخصصي و السبب مو مني لكن هذا نصيبي بعض زملائ مثلي و بعضهم اشتغلوا بتخصصهم و بصميم الاتصالات و لكن كدراسة و الله العظيم انها علم قوي و جيد و جميل .
> ...


 
الف شكر على النصايح :34::34:


----------



## محتار جدا (2 يونيو 2009)

الرجاء تعطونا معلومات عن التخصص وهل هو افضل من هندسة الحاسوب ؟


هل الالكترونية = الاتصالات


----------



## MOHO0o0o (4 يونيو 2009)

محتار جدا قال:


> الرجاء تعطونا معلومات عن التخصص وهل هو افضل من هندسة الحاسوب ؟
> 
> 
> هل الالكترونية = الاتصالات


 

ننتظر الردود ............


----------



## amooooona (5 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الفاضل 
أنا خريجة هندسةالنظم الإلكترونية قسم الإتصالات ولقد إستمتعت بدراستها رغم الصعوبات التي واجهتني خلال الدراسة وهي أفضل ولا تنفصل عن دراسة هندسة الحاسوب إلا في السنة الأخيرة وفيها كثير من كورسات الهندسة الألكترونية وهي دراسة راقية تتيح لك التطور في مجالها 
أسأل الله القدير أن يوفقك


----------



## MOHO0o0o (5 يونيو 2009)

amooooona قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي الفاضل
> أنا خريجة هندسةالنظم الإلكترونية قسم الإتصالات ولقد إستمتعت بدراستها رغم الصعوبات التي واجهتني خلال الدراسة وهي أفضل ولا تنفصل عن دراسة هندسة الحاسوب إلا في السنة الأخيرة وفيها كثير من كورسات الهندسة الألكترونية وهي دراسة راقية تتيح لك التطور في مجالها
> أسأل الله القدير أن يوفقك


 
شكراا على الرد

بس انا ما فهمت هل في تخصص محدد اسمة هندسة الكترونيات واتصالات(electronics & communications engineering )زي هندسة الكهرباء ؟؟

ولا لازم ادرس تخصص معين بعدين قسم محدد ولا كيف 
الرجاء التوضيح​


----------



## amooooona (5 يونيو 2009)

أخي الفاضل
إذا كنت ترغب في دراسة هندسة الاتصالات لازم يكون عندك اساس جيد في الرياضيات الاساسية والفيزياء حتى 
لاتواجهك صعوبات لان كل الكورسات تعتمد على ذلك ففي السنة الاولى هناك فيزياء الحرارة والضوء والبصريات والإستاتيكا والديناميكا ثم بعد ذلك تبدأ بدراسة الدوائر الكهربية والإلكترونية والرقمية وهي ترتبط ببعضها وممتعة جدا يصاحبها معمل للتطبيق وفي السنتان الاخيرتان ستتخصص في الإتصالات انواعها وطرق نقل البيانات 
ارجو أن تفيدك هذه المعلومات
ااسف للاطالة
وفقك الله


----------



## amooooona (5 يونيو 2009)

ما أعلمه ان الثلاث سنوات الاولى عامة ويتم التخصص في السنتين الاخيرتين وفي جامعاتنا لايوجد تخصص هندسة الكترونات واتصالات معا لكن ربما في جامعات أخرى غير التي في بلدي


----------



## Almuhammedi (4 أكتوبر 2009)

لا يوجد شيئ إسمه قسم أفضل من قسم. كل قسم له وظائفه التي تميزه عن الاخر. على سبيل المثال في هندسة الاتصالات والالكترونيات يكون التركيز على العتاد أكثر من البرامجيات بينما تحتاج نظم الاتصالات في الوقت الحاضر إلى مهندسي حاسوب، برامجيات وشبكات أيضا وخاصة من لديهم المعرفة الجيدة بأوراكل بأنواعها المختلفة.

نصيحتي هي أن تختار ما ترغب به وعندما لاتتوفق في ذلك فحاول أن تستمتع بأي قسم يتم قبولك فيه. حاول أيضا الاستمتاع بالرياضيات التطبيقية (الهندسية) لأن أغلب مواد الاتصالات والحاسوب معتمدة عليها أمثال معالجة الإشارة، النظم الخطية وغير الخطية، البرمجة العصوية، قواعد البيانات، نظم التشغيل، الخوارزميات المختلفة، الاتصالات الرقمية، وما إلى ذلك من المواد.

مسألة هندسة الاتصالات والالكترونيات تختلف حسب الجامعات. الكثير من الجامعات تعتمد شعبة الالكترونيات والاتصالات كقسم واحد حتى أنه يكتب ذلك في شهادة التخرج الجامعية.


----------



## هند هلالى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

انا فى سنة اولى اتصالات والالكترونيات فى مصر
لكنى فى بلدى التخصص مش مطلوب اووووووووى
فسؤالى
هل ممكن تعطنى نصائح لادرس بشكل جيد
او المطلوب منى لاصبح مهندسة متفوقة
وكيفية المذاكرة
وماهى المواد التى اركز عليها؟؟؟؟
ارجو الرد من فضلكم


----------



## م م ص ع ح (6 أكتوبر 2009)

أنا السنة الخامسة هندسة الكترونيات واتصالات
ادرس في جدة
قسم هندسة الكترونيات واتصالات عندنا فرع من الهندسة الكهربائية
التخصص رائع جدا 
مواد الاتصالات تركز على الرياضيات أكثر 
ومواد الالكترونيات رائعة لان فيها مشاريع كثير 
المهم يكون اساسك قوي يعني شد حيلك في مواد الاساسية في الكهرباء

وعلى العموم شهادة الهندسة تأهلك على أنك تقرأ وتكتب في مجالك فقط
الباقي انت تتعلمه وتطور نفسك فيه

وشكرا


----------



## هند هلالى (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لحضرتك جداااا على هذه المعلومات
وجزاك الله الخير ووفقك
ولكن يوجد عندنا مادة الدوائر الكهربية لم استعيبها بعد
ويجد بعد النقاط الغير مفهومة
فهل ممكن تعطيى لى موقع مبسط لكيفية فهمها واستعبها
وجزاكم الله كل الخير 
من فضلكم


----------



## ابوسعود 2009 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

توجهك ميه الميه

انا دراستي كانت دبلوم هندسة الاتصالات .. وكملة بكالريوس في هندسة الكهرباء 

ركز على قوة وسمعة الجامعة .. ولاتركز على الدولة

فكرررررررررر في جامعة ساوثهمبتون والقرار لك


----------



## ابو عــابد (16 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكر الجميع على وياليت هنادي المحسن نستطيع مراسلتك 


م م ص ع ح ارسلت لك على الخاص ارجو الرد علي وشكرا


----------



## مهندس تقني-22 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يوفقك 
انا شايف الكترونيات صناعية وتحكم الى جيدة


----------



## رجاء العراقية (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*رجاء العراقية*

السلام عليكم :
ارجو ان تقبلوني عضوا جديدا في ملتقاكم ، وتجيبوني عن سؤال يحيرني ، بالسرعة الممكنة لمن يملك الاجابة اذا امكن : 
ايهما اصعب دراسة هندسة الاتصالات ام هندسة تقنية الحاسبات 
مع شكري الجزيل لقبول عضويتي وتحياتي للمتواجدين ... وشكرا


----------



## رجاء العراقية (24 نوفمبر 2009)

السادة المشرفين :
تحية طيبة :
اذا امكن الرد على استفساري 
مع خالص التحية


----------

